# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  10 địa danh rồng nổi tiếng nhất Việt Nam

## vipcuchuoi02

Trải qua quá trình lịch sử lâu dài, nhiều địa danh của đất nước đã được gắn với con rồng - loài vật đứng đầu tứ linh. Hình tượng con rồng rất quen thuộc trong đời sống văn hóa - tâm linh của người Việt Nam cách đây hàng nghìn năm. Bởi vậy, rất nhiều địa danh của đất nước đã được gắn với loài vật đứng đầu tứ linh (long, li, quy, phượng) này dưới dạng tên Hán Việt hoặc tên Nôm. phong cảnh

Dưới đây là những “địa danh rồng” tiêu biểu, được nhiều người biết đến ở Việt Nam:
1. Thăng Long

[ìmg]http://img-hn.24hstatic.com:8008/upload/1-2012/images/2012-02-21/1329789245-10-dia-danh-rong-noi-tieng--1-.jpg[/img]
Thăng Long là tên gọi của kinh đô của nước Đại Việt các triều đại Lý, Trần, Lê, Mạc, Lê Trung hưng, trải dài từ năm 1010 - 1788, ngày nay là Thủ đô Hà Nội.

Theo sử tích, vào tháng 8/1010, khi vua Lý Công Uẩn rời kinh đô từ Hoa Lư đến đất Đại La thì thấy rồng bay lên nên gọi tên kinh đô mới là Thăng Long, nghĩa là "rồng bay lên". Năm 2010, đại lễ kỷ niệm 1.000 năm Thăng Long - Hà Nội đã diễn ra long trọng tại Thủ đô.(hai xuan bac)
2. Sông Cửu Long
<div style="text-align: center">

Sông Cửu Long (9 con rồng) là tên gọi chung cho các phân lưu của sông Mê Kông chảy qua lãnh thổ của Việt Nam và đổ ra biển qua 9 cửa (ngày nay chỉ còn 7 cửa). Đây cũng là tên gọi của vùng đồng bằng được hình thành do phù sa của các nhánh sông này bồi đắp.

Ngày nay, vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long được coi là một vựa lúa, thủy sản chính của cả nước. Đây cũng là một vùng đất có nền văn hóa độc đáo, cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, giàu tiềm năng phát triển du lịch.
3. Vịnh Hạ Long
Vịnh Hạ Long (vùng biển đảo thuộc thành phố Hạ Long, thị xã Cẩm Phả và một phần của huyện đảo Vân Đồn, tỉnh Quảng Ninh) được cả thế giới biết đến như kỳ quan thiên nhiên có một không hai với các đảo đá, hang động và bãi biển đẹp mê hồn.

Tên gọi Hạ Long bắt đầu từ truyền thuyết cho rằng vào buổi lập quốc, khi người Việt bị giặc ngoại xâm đe dọa, Ngọc Hoàng đã sai Rồng mẹ mang theo một đàn Rồng con xuống hạ giới giúp đánh giặc. Khi thuyền giặc đến, đàn Rồng phun ra châu ngọc, biến thành muôn ngàn đảo đá trên biển chặn bước tiến của thuyền chiến giặc… Giặc tan, đàn Rồng không về trời mà ở lại hạ giới, nơi vừa diễn ra trận chiến. Vị trí Rồng mẹ hạ xuống chính là Hạ Long.(hai chien thang)

4. Vịnh Bái Tử Long
Cũng trong truyền thuyết về Hạ Long, nơi Rồng con xuống hạ xuống được gọi là vịnh Bái Tử Long, đuôi rồng quẫy nước trắng xóa tạo thành đảo Bạch Long Vĩ. Là một phần trong quần thể di sản vịnh Hạ Long, với những hòn đảo xinh đẹp có bãi cát dài trắng xóa cho, Vịnh Bái Tử Long ngày càng thu hút khách nước ngoài đến thăm quan, nghỉ dưỡng.
5. Bạch Long Vĩ
Bạch Long Vĩ - “cái đuôi rồng quẫy nước trắng xóa” ngày nay thuộc tỉnh Hải Phòng. Đây là một hòn đảo có vị trí quan trọng trong việc mở rộng các vùng biển và phân định biển Vịnh Bắc Bộ. Ngoài ra, đảo còn nằm trên một ngư trường lớn, có một vị trí quan trọng trong chiến lược phát triển kinh tế, an ninh - quốc phòng biển của Việt Nam ở Vịnh Bắc Bộ.
6. Cầu Long Biên
Cầu Long Biên thường được người dân Hà Nội gọi một cách tự hào là “cầu Rồng”, một trong những biểu tượng của Thủ đô. Đây là cây cầu thép đầu tiên bắc qua sông Hồng tại Hà Nội, do kiến trúc sư lừng danh người Pháp Gustave Eiffel Pháp thiết kế.

Cầu được xây dựng từ năm 1899-1902, dài 1.862 m và là một trong những cây cầu lớn của thế giới thời kỳ đó. Trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Mỹ, nhiều nhịp cầu đã bị hủy hoại nặng nề. Hiện tại, cầu Long Biên được sử dụng cho tàu hỏa, xe đạp, xe máy và người đi bộ.
7. Bến Nhà Rồng
Bến Nhà Rồng (ngã ba sông Sài Gòn, quận 4, TP HCM) là nơi vào ngày 5/6/1911, người thanh niên yêu nước Nguyễn Tất Thành đã bắt đầu hành trình cứu nước. Nơi đây vốn là một thương cảng lớn, có kiến trúc rất độc đáo, được người Pháp xây dựng từ năm 1863.

Tên gọi bến Nhà Rồng có nguồn gốc từ hình tượng hai con rồng châu đầu vào mặt trăng theo mô típ "lưỡng long chầu nguyệt" - một kiểu trang trí quen thuộc của đền chùa Việt Nam, được gắn trên nóc tòa nhà trụ sở thương cảng. Ngày nay tòa nhà này là Bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh.
8. Cầu Hàm Rồng
<div style="text-align: center">

Bắc qua sông Mã, cách thành phố Thanh Hoá 4 km về phía Bắc, cầu Hàm Rồng là cây cầu rất nổi tiếng trong chiến tranh Việt Nam. Câu cầu nguyên gốc do Pháp xây dựng năm 1904, dạng vòm thép không có trụ ở giữa, bị phá hủy năm 1946 do chiến tranh. Từ 1962-1964 cầu Hàm Rồng được xây dựng lại. Trong những năm sau đó, cầu là trọng điểm của cuộc đấu tranh đánh phá và bảo vệ giao thông. Hư hại nặng nề vì bom Mỹ vào năm 1972, đến năm 1973 cầu lại được khôi phục.

Ngày nay cầu Hàm Rồng được sử dụng cho đường sắt và được coi như một biểu tượng cho ý chí quật cường của quân dân Thanh Hóa.
9. Núi Hàm Rồng 
<div style="text-align: center">

Hàm Rồng cũng là tên của một ngọn núi nổi tiếng nằm trong dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ của Việt Nam. Núi mang tên này do mang dáng dấp khá rõ nét của một chiếc đầu rồng đang ngẩng lên trời. Nằm cách thị trấn du lịch Sa Pa (Lào Cai) không xa, núi Hàm Rồng đã trở thành một điểm đến được nhiều du khách ưa thích với cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, khí hậu mát mẻ, trong lành.
10. Biển Long Hải
Được ví như một con rồng biển màu xanh, bãi biển Long Hải (thuộc thị trấn Long Hải, huyện Long Điền, thành phố Vũng Tàu) được nhiều người biết đến với những bãi tắm trải dài, uốn lượn, nước xanh trong. Khung cảnh nên thơ của vùng biển nơi đây còn được điểm thêm vẻ hùng vĩ của những mỏm núi đá vươn ra như thách thức sóng biển… 
xem hai hoai linh​</div></div></div>

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

đẹp............................đẹp

----------

